# 5 panel test results



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Bills Boston Bar came back N/G for Gbed and N/N on the rest so in light of this info he will be gelded no matter how well he is doing in reining cow horse, I just cant justify the chance of that being passed on.



Thank you for being a _responsible_ breeder!! I only wish others would share this view and think about bettering the breed and not just their pocketbooks.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Totally agree with you. I had my mare tested before breeding as well. She is an Arab paint cross, but not knowing a ton about her sire's side, I had her tested. I figured the $95 it cost for the test was well worth it considering the potential vet bills involved. Luckily, she came back n/n on everything and the stallion I bred to is n/n as well. Good for you for being responsible and deciding to geld your horse. That must have been a difficult decision to make, but like you said, it's not worth the risk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Glynnis said:


> Totally agree with you. I had my mare tested before breeding as well. She is an Arab paint cross, but not knowing a ton about her sire's side, I had her tested. I figured the $95 it cost for the test was well worth it considering the potential vet bills involved. Luckily, she came back n/n on everything and the stallion I bred to is n/n as well. Good for you for being responsible and deciding to geld your horse. That must have been a difficult decision to make, but like you said, it's not worth the risk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
It was easier than you'd think. That 95 bucks is worth it when you wait 11 mths and it would suck to go thru everything to only lose a foal to one of these diseases.


----------

